# Rebath.com and ReBath of Illinois



## Illinifan21 (Nov 8, 2007)

My wife and I were looking at getting our bathroom remodeled and at first thought that hiring a contractor would be the best route to take. Then we discussed that the project might take two to three weeks to be completed. Our home only had one bathroom, so we had to get the job done quickly so that we could take bathe. So, I set out to do some research. In the midst of all this research, I discovered a company by the name of Re-bath. Their website which is *Rebath.com *gave me all the information that I needed to here. From this point, *Rebath.com *then sent me to *Rebathofillinois.com *which was our local franchisee. I was impressed with all the interactive design features that were available at my fingertips.

Our bath area used to look like it was from the 1970's, but now it looks more modern. I am now confident enough to have family and friends without being embarassed of our bathroom. The *Rebath* professionals did everything that I asked of and more. I will definitely recommend them to anyone considering getting their bath remodeled.


----------



## travelover (Nov 8, 2007)

This is your second post praising Rebath. You must either love them or work for them.  Uh, which is it?


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello IlliniFan:
I don't want to rain on your parade but there has been such an enormous number of negative reoprts on here about Re-Bath; I can't recommend it and sure won't use it in my own house.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice catch..... you the new sheriff?


----------



## travelover (Nov 9, 2007)

inspectorD said:


> Nice catch..... you the new sheriff?



Naw, just a vigilante. This is too nice of a forum to let it turn into Spamville.


----------



## ToolGuy (Nov 28, 2007)

I caught myself trying to change the channel while I was reading that one. Thought I was watching TV and it was commercial time.


----------



## joan louise (Feb 9, 2008)

I heard about a warning on rebath.  Can you tell me what the problem was?


----------



## cssanchez (Mar 5, 2008)

The Rebath in Cotage Grove, MN is fixing my tub!


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 5, 2008)

So, good luck.
Glenn


----------



## ciaramaglia3 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi I am not at all going to comment at all about the product and how they install as my husband for the last year and 1/2 has been employed by this said company/franchise. I have to say that as for this franchise the owner is a cutthroat kind of girl. My husband had signed on with her as an experienced tile setter and contractor of 24years. She was so happy when he came on board. Just to say that he is a self starter and trained with their lead installer for 2-3 weeks and was on his way. His complaints about the company started when not one month into his employment the pay scale that he had signed on for changed from a 10% commision to an 8% commision with a 2% earned bonus....and let me tell you that 2 % bonus was not attainable by any means which meant 2% from his pocket to hers....not just happenng to him but the whole team....She continued to state that she was broke and not making any money in her business but her net profits went from 800,000 to 2 million dollars and rising. With this increase in revenue she did not give her employees a raise for good works done she penalized them by bringing in a hourly wage and changing the experience scale to level 1-4....thus cutting pay to her employees even more. She lied to my husband during his pre employment interview persuading him to come aboard with a very comparable salary to his previous job and once he was there BAM..the money was drawn back.....Since then she has not paid him for a commision of a $3000 upsale to a customer that had asked him for a suggestion on what to do with wall space in her bathroom. It was promised that he would recieve 10% commision on anything extra that they sell and it conveniently was ommitted when he was supposed to be paid. She stated that they were no longer honoring that as the product sells itseld and he didn't need to sell it cause she(the customer )would have figured it out that rebath product would be the best for that space....then he was scolded for the fact that they were not supposed to sell upper wall space like he did and that was not protocaol...but she never sneezed or whined when the money came in for the job completed... Praise did come when he started to do some tile setting for them and he was able to set the floors and do the tub and walls and complete the tasks within a 1-2 period...thank you for keeping these jobs on schedule and finishing in a timely fashion but when it came time for her to pay him for his efforts she was hesitant as she saw her cash outflow and immediately stopped him from doing any floors as she stated that it was costing her more for health insurance(which we pay 1/2 for) which really made no sense....other than the money outflow and paying for good help or just paying for quality,qualified people who care about doing the job right....so thus he does not do any more floors for the company....the starw that has broken the camels back came when he physically was sick 2 Fridays ago and dragged himself out of bed to go finish a job that he had strted the day before....he made it to the shop and at that time told he that he was not gona make the day and he was going home. She agreed as when she looked at him and stated that she knew that he was sick. Well he was docked the sick day from his pay,as she had stated that he did not have any. Now when he was hired he was told that he would accrue 1/3 of a sick day every three months. She stated no its every 4 months and later he was informed that those abundant 4 sick days that they accrue are wiped out if not used by the end of December. Which was never said,as there are so few of these days that accrue it was assumed that you would be able to carry any accrued time within a few years and if that was the case he should have been paid out for time accrued as of Dec 31....I know that there are alot of disgruntaled employees out there,but in all my working years can not fathom the total disrespect for her employees and the work that they do....she has been downright insulting in her manner in calling people that she employs idiots and !##$%...and because she tends the office of president in her franchise which of course she bought and paid for....it was not a title that she hsd to become educated in the reconstruction/remodeling field to attain...I am angered that she can get away with being a thief,a liar and a total downright nasty person....He has since quit and she has refused to pay him out until 2 weeks from now and I am certain that it will not be right in the money department. She tried to d/c our health insurance immediately but unfortunately for her she can not as it is paid 1 month in advance and we pay 1/2....She cancelled all of the credit cards for gas for their vehicles as well as Home Depot credit cards thinking that my husband would stoop so low as her to steal from her. Well in ending I suppose that if she treated people that worked for her better and was a reputable employer she would not have to worry about people trying to get back at her for the evils that she has done. What goes around comes around and I wish her luck.....please stay away from this Rebath operation as if she screws her family of employees,she will definately have no compuntion to screw the consumer out of cash....FYI....story is that she has.....many times over....GOD BLESS...


----------



## STONEMAN101 (Apr 12, 2008)

I Recommend To All Who Work For Any Employer Get In Writing What Ever Is Promised,most Small Business Employers Unintentionally Make Mistakes. But In The Case Of This Rebath Employer I'm Am Sure She Is Looking Always At Her Bottom Line And Just Does Not Care About The Employees Well Being.it's A Shame That Quality Craftsman Have To Be Treated Less Than What Their Worth/or Anyone For That Matter.remember All Promises Are To Be In Writing If A Employer Thinks They Can Short You They Will,then You Have Legal Recourse To Persue It Legally.
Good Luck To Your Hubby


----------



## Migraine (Jun 24, 2008)

Our experience with Re-Bath was the worst.  A collection of liars, cheats and inept installers all the way from the bottom to the top.  We originally fell for their One day, No mess, No stress. No inconvenience ad.  They showed up late every time, it took them over 8 months and it still looks bad, as in cheap and sloppy with wavy walls, they made messes everywhere inside and out, even killed large areas of our grass.  They complained at first it was our fault that they installed the panels wrong, (because we didnt supervise them!?), then complained we were harassing them the next day when we would periodically check on them.  Never mind the fact that when we pointed out they were not installing it the way they told us, nor the way we wanted it, they still went ahead and screwed it up and blamed us.  The panels were bowed, unlevel and uneven and the caulk looked like it was done by a cross-eyed kindergartener.  They tore up the flooring in several places.  The material they installed did not even match the sales samples, what they actually use is much thinner and cheaper than what they sell.  Can you say Bait & Switch?  That is fraud.

They did not finish the job after two days of making messes, said they would fix everything when they came back.  But they did not come back; they sent the manger who lied to our faces saying he would fix the problems.  But instead, he had the gall to sue us for the balance instead of returning to fix anything.  He lied in court under oath, no ethics whatsoever from this band of swindlers.  Of course Re-Bath lost, but what a major inconvenience it was to us.  And we were left with a mess.

Then the panels came off the walls.  But it continued to go from bad to worse.  Re-Bath corporate said they felt bad about how the franchise owner/manager/resident cheat treated us, so they had another Re-Bath franchise come up to reinstall the shower.  They found a leak created by the first Re-Bath attempt which subsequently flooded our attic and brought down our downstairs ceiling as well as destroying fully the bathroom floor they had already damaged and damaging the sub-floor.

Youd think they would want to fix it and try to alleviate more inconvenience, but youd be dead wrong.  It was like pulling teeth to get them to pay for the ceiling to be repaired, and originally they said they would only pay if we signed a paper dismissing the warranty!  That was an illegal attempt to hold hostage our reimbursement for a non-related issue of damage they were 100% liable for, and they knew it.  But what can you expect from cheats and liars like them?  Even when we met their requirements as they stated them in writing, they refused to even pay the lower compromised amount we agreed to and then threatened to cease all communication and refuse to pay at all if we didnt sign their self serving agreement immediately.


Sadly even though we contacted Re-Bath corporate the day they were open after the installation started, they did not require the franchises to own up to their mistakes, or even take responsibility themselves.  They said the franchises are responsible for their mistakes, yet they do all they can to keep the consumer from getting any resolution from the franchises or the corporate side. The entire company is in it together to rip-off the consumer.  No integrity.  They will lie to you as they did to us.  They might make offers, but they reneged on the ones they made to us, even ones in writing.  Even if they finish the job, you will not get the quality installation they try to sell you.  Heaven forbid something goes wrong, you will be left holding the proverbial bag, and it will be full of something else that is common in bathrooms.

Re-bath is by far the worst company we have ever had the misfortune of dealing with.  We are still out thousands in damages.  DO NOT DEAL WITH RE-BATH UNLESS YOU WANT A NIGHTMARE!


----------

